# Free Internet telephone software



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out this software. I few of us have been testing it out and it works great so far.


http://www.skype.com/



RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I love it, but unfortunately have little time for it. But it works good, really clear even on slower connections.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm useing it for my outgoing phone calls also.


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I would, but the only problem I have is that many people haven't "caught on" yet. In other words, you have to have this program to receive a call from someone else that is using it. Am I correct?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

No. You can call almost any phone in the world with this program. The cost is around .02-.03 a min for most places. Much cheaper than my long distance was before.


RC


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

I just use my cell phone that has free long distance.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

It's soon to be available on cell phone as well ... http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=1093&e=4&u=/pcworld/20050211/tc_pcworld/119652 ... now that's what I call "sticking it to the man" ...


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmm... Well it has been a while since I opened that program, but it still on my computer. I should check it out.

How do they bill you, I never entered anything such as my credit card into it when I joined?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

You use a credit card if you want to use the part of the program to dial out of the net. You have to have the newest version of the software.


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Ahh I see. Thanks for telling us this, I was curious.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I too use my cell phone for free long distance... we also have a great plan on our land line too.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If you lived where I do you wouldn't use your Cell phone for much of anything because we have almost no service for 100s of miles north of us. Great thing about living in the foothills of a mountain.


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus- if you have a great plan on your cell, why bother with a land line? IMO, land lines are way too expensive for what you get... I do have one, but purely for my business. If I had it my way, I’d stick with a cell phone.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I still live with my parents and my mom hates cell phones so she HAS to have her landline


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Ahh that makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup me a college youngin' get my homecooking and laundry while I can!!!  :lol:


----------

